# hymer habitation door



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a 2007 Hymer B504CL with a habitation door that rattles and squeeks alot. I have adjusted it several times to get a decent shut without slamming it, but can't get rid of the noises off.
When I read articles that say Hymers are one of the quietist A class motorhomes, I dream of being in that class..
Does anyone have experience of this and do you think new rubbers are the answer?


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Sometimes the hab doors are purposely designed with a very slight bow especially if the door has only one latching point. This is so that the top and bottom don't bow out when the door is closed.

You may find that you may have to accept that you have to slam the door and adjust accordingly to avoid rattling.

I have a Hartal door with 2 latching points and still find I need to give it a good slam to get full closure. Whilst on site I just close it gently but when leaving the van in a public place give it a full closure.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not have a Hymer but a van from the same family and have had a similar experience. I have also adjusted my door to have a firm closure (close to a slam). There is a soft seal all around the frame that is, or should be, under some compression to be effective in keeping out road dust and noise. The door is not like a domestic door (in my van at least) which have an easy close fitting except for double glazed doors, where, like your van, it needs extra pressure on the seals to be effective, which is why you often lift the handle before locking a double glazed door.

Alan


----------



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

*Hymer habitation door*

Alan,
Many thanks for your thoughts. I did have it on a 'slam' fitting, but that didn't stop its squeaking. I will try new rubber seals I think and see if that helps.

Jonathan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If the 'rubber' seals are squeaking, wipe them over with talc, the perfect lubricant for 'rubber'. You could also try a silicon spray but talc is so much kinder (and you can use the rest yourself if you squeak).
I am assuming that the van is not ancient with the chassis on its way out and moving (not meaning to be insulting but a problem I once had with an old ambulance).

Alan


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Steady up Alan - 2007 ancient  Our van is same year.

DavidL


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Not sure if it helps but had the same problem and found on ours the door fly screen was was not completely locked back and it was this that was rattling. Locked back properly problem solved..

regards

John


----------



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

John,

Thanks for the reply. I thought the flyscreen just slid back, not actually clipped. I will check it to see if I am not doing it correctly.

Many thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

i also have a 2007 504cl and think on mine most of the rattles are from the plastic covers on the blinds


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Have problems with my habitation door lock .The lugs have broken off the barrrel (which i have managed to get out) Is there a key for fitting the barrel as i have tried to fit new one (sourced through Brownhills from Hymer) and the barrel is a couple of mm from going in all the way.Has anybody fitted a barrel and did you need a removal key to fit it .The lock i believe is the FW series.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

rebbyvid said:


> Have problems with my habitation door lock .The lugs have broken off the barrrel (which i have managed to get out) Is there a key for fitting the barrel as i have tried to fit new one (sourced through Brownhills from Hymer) and the barrel is a couple of mm from going in all the way.Has anybody fitted a barrel and did you need a removal key to fit it .The lock i believe is the FW series.


Good evening Rebbyvid,

Brownhills are no longer a Hymer appointed agent, and have no parts access; they purchase their parts through another UK dealer.

You can locate your preferred Hymer dealer here:
http://www.hymer.com/en/service-area/find-dealers/?country=GB&location=&filter=trader

The installation of a replacement barrel only requires the matching key to be inserted and you will not then see that all the pins become flush with the barrel apart from a sprung one right at the end. This last pins stops the barrel being removed and controls the rotation travel. Aim a torch down the housing and you should see four shafts running inwards, three will stop at ninety degrees however on one of these you will see that there is a little slope at the end which upon insertion of the barrel the locking pin will depress in to the barrel and when the barrel is pushed in all the way will pops out and stops the removal of the barrel.

It is not possible to fit a barrel with the removal tool as these keys drop the locking pin back within the shaft of the barrel and enables it to be removed.

Have you tried fitting the barrel with your key, and are all of the pins flush bar the last one and did you locate the special shaft in the housing to locate the last pin with?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for quick reply Chris and i sourced it though their ebay site (presumed they were still sourcing parts even though they had lost the dealership ),yes have used key and as you say all pins are flush barring the last one but it is a couple of mm from engaging all the way.Will try with your instructions and appreciate your info .


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Rebbyvid?

Was the barrel in white one side, clear the other sealed packet? One side would have the Hymer part number on in your case 81XXX0 where XXX is the numbers on the key after FW. All Hymer barrels are supplied packed like this.

I only ask as the barrel manufacturers offer variations with different physical characteristics but if the barrel was supplied through Hymer then it will fit as Hymer only use one style.

My next suggestion is to look again down the housing and see if the female section the male bit on the end of the barrel is aligned, if not then you can adjust with a screwdriver and then try to refit.

Let me know how you get on.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Barrels in the van so cant check until tomorrow but yes i think it did come in packaging you suggest ,will do as you suggest and it does seem likely that i have not been inserting it properly .Appreciate your help and will certainly let you know tomorrow.
Regards 
Rob


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Lock fitted now so many thanks to Chris from Premiermotorhomes. The main problem was that the male end on the barrel was not lining up with the female on the lock ,i did have to remove the internal door cover and get a pair of pliers on the lock ,and there is a lug on the barrel which lines up with the inside of the lock so it will only go in one way .
Many thanks again Chris
Rob


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Rob, 

Thank you for your post to keep everyone informed; I am glad to hear you have now successfully fitted the barrel.

Regards,
Chris


----------

